

Webkit 3D CSS Transforms: Snow Stack - mcav
http://www.satine.org/archives/2009/07/11/snow-stack-is-here/

======
pohl
This was worth downloading the latest WebKit nightly for. I first tried it in
Safari 4.x, and was underwhelmed. I then tried the latest nightly, and was
very impressed. This, coupled with hardware acceleration for the 3D
transforms, could seriously eat away at the sort of territory owned by flash
and silverlight.

~~~
DarkShikari
The unfortunate part of this is exactly as you say--you first tried it in a
bleeding-edge version of Safari, and it wasn't good until you updated to _the
latest nightly build_.

That doesn't bode well for performance in other browsers like Firefox--let
alone IE.

~~~
pohl
To clarify, it wasn't performance that left me wanting. It was still a usable
Flickr browser. It just didn't live up to the headline until I tried the
nightly. In other words: it degraded well, and this is actually a terrific
validation of the extensibility built into the CSS spec. This isn't like the
old days where you couldn't log into your online banking without IE. So I
disagree: it bodes quite well, IMO.

------
henrrrik
Wow. WebKit is on fire. They're starting to make Mozilla look Microsoftishly
slow.

------
mcav
I've got a related question, by the way:

Would it be _possible_ to create an IE plugin to render a page using WebKit?
Has anyone attempted this?

~~~
mhansen
Why?

~~~
kentosi
For those of us (such as myself) who browse HN at work where IE6 is mandated.

... just as an example.

------
robertgaal
I'm doing a project that could use the Webkit 3D abilities that have now been
added to the nightly. Finally, yay! How long till this shows up in Safari
though? What's the regular release pattern for these kinds of additions?

~~~
GHFigs
According to the site, it already works in Safari on Snow Leopard and on the
iPhone. I would expect it to be part of the regular Safari release within the
next two months.

------
joeyo
Works in Chrome too!

(Version 3.0.192.0 on mac, in case you were wondering)

~~~
andreyf
Degrades well in 3.0.192.0 for me, but doesn't actually do the 3d...

Does _not_ degrade well in FF3.5, as all of the pictures end up stacked on top
of one another.

~~~
joeyo
Hm, interesting. In any event it looks the same in Chrome as it does in Safari
4.0.2, to me.

~~~
pohl
Safari 4.0.2 will not have the code that you need to see the demo in full
force. You would need to go to webkit.org and download a nightly build.

------
feverishaaron
I love this cool experimenting that Apple is doing, even though there probably
won't ever be widespread real-world use (unless developing specifically for
Safari).

~~~
blasdel
Are you kidding? This will be available on a massive actively-used and well-
differentiated install base: every iPhone, Android, and Pre device.

Though it's kind of depressing that it's easier to get people to sign 2-year
$2000 mobile contracts to get decent phones than it is to get them to just
stop using IE for normal browsing.

------
ajtaylor
Very cool interface! I love the 3D effects.

------
Corrado
Bah, looks like Cooliris to me. :/

~~~
calcnerd256
Is that a problem? Besides, it looks like that's just one application of the
new functionality.

